# Cake request for 3-year-old Hitler namesake denied



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2008)

*Cake request for 3-year-old Hitler namesake denied*


(12-16) 18:41 PST    Easton, Pa. (AP) --
 The father of 3-year-old Adolf Hitler Campbell, denied a birthday cake with the child's full name on it by one New Jersey supermarket, is asking for a little tolerance. Heath Campbell and his wife, Deborah, are upset not only with the decision made by the Greenwich ShopRite, but with an outpouring of angry Internet postings in response to a local newspaper article over the weekend on their flare-up over frosting.


Read More


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 16, 2008)

More on the Campbells:

http://photos.lehighvalleylive.com/gallery/4424/Adolf Hitler Campbell

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/today/index.ssf/2008/12/holland_township_family_angry.html

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/warren-county/index.ssf?/base/news-0/122923112231930.xml&coll=3

Swedish naming laws looking better all the time.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 16, 2008)

In ten years, those kids are going to hate their parents to a degree that no child has ever hated his parents in the entire history of kids hating their parents.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2008)

They are just names......

...connected to some of the most disgusting things of the 20th century.  

Hell, I understand swastikas, and I won't event doodle them in private.  Definately wouldn't name my kids like that.


What ever happened to a nice simple name like Uther Octavius?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 16, 2008)

> Disabilities, the couple says, have left both out of work: Heath Campbell can't landscape or pump gas because he has emphysema, and Deborah can't waitress because she has a bad back. They live on Social Security payments.


Great... and we're paying for the idiots to continue breeding...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> In ten years, those kids are going to hate their parents to a degree that no child has ever hated his parents in the entire history of kids hating their parents.


 
Unfortunately, with parents like that, they'll grow up thinking they've been given some kind of great honor.


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2008)

Yuuuuck.  Here I am waiting for an oil change and I feel like I need a shower.  Do they have showers in car dealerships?  LOL!


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 17, 2008)

*"Disabilities, the couple says, have left both out of work: Heath Campbell can't landscape or pump gas because he has emphysema, and Deborah can't waitress because she has a bad back. They live on Social Security payments."*

Somehow, this doesn't surprise me.

Why is it that since Heath has emphysema and can't landscape or pump gas, that he just can't find a job at all?  Why is this family allowed to live on Social Security payments?  Just because he can't find a job that doesn't require him to breath fumes and she can't find a job that doesn't require her to lift more than 20 lbs?  I mean, I live in a pretty small town, but I'm quite sure I could find both of them a job that they would be able to do without having to rely on my tax dollars to live on.  Of course, I don't want Nazis for neighbors, either.

I feel so bad for those kids.  Hopefully, they'll grow up to resent what their parents have done to them and not embrace that crap that they are undoubtedly trying to shove down their throats.

The good news is that names can be changed.  The bad news is that they have to wait for a while to do it on their own legally.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, much as I hate to defend dumb asses like this....

While you can't legally discriminate against them for disabilities, it happens all the time. Retail for example, doesn't like damaged goods, so walk in and let them know your restrictions, and you most often won't be hired.


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Yuuuuck. Here I am waiting for an oil change and I feel like I need a shower. Do they have showers in car dealerships? LOL!


 
Yes, but you will besieged by offers to scrub your back..


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2008)

These idiots could have changed their own names but instead put it on their kids. Jerks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow!  Really that is all I can say about these parents choice of names for their children.  So sad.


----------



## ginshun (Dec 17, 2008)

Why not just name him "Tease Me Relentlessly Campbell" or maybe "Get The Crap Kicked Out Of Me On A Regular Basis Campbell" or " "My Parents Are Losers Campbell"

Poor kids.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2008)

Should've named him Bruce.  Bruce Campbell is a badass name.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 17, 2008)

"It doesn't mean hatred to me," he said. Deborah Campbell said a swastika "doesn't really have a meaning. It's just a symbol."

Ok... Then why plaster it everywhere? Why not just rub crap on the walls?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2008)

In Scotland being called Campbell is enough to get your head kicked in.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave Leverich said:


> Great... and we're paying for the idiots to continue breeding...



How much you want to bet they complain incessantly about "beaners" and "darkies" sucking up tax dollars and living on welfare?


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2008)

> Disabilities, the couple says, have left both out of work: Heath Campbell can't landscape or pump gas because he has emphysema, and Deborah can't waitress because she has a bad back. They live on Social Security payments.


 
Guess that whole "superiority of the white race" thing doesn't extend to physical health.  :shrug:


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Guess that whole "superiority of the white race" thing doesn't extend to physical health. :shrug:


 

They will have been 'cheated' somehow by non Aryans out of the jobs they really wanted to do. Their ill health won't be their fault either, there'll be some reason why they aren't fit that's to do with non Aryans and blame!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 17, 2008)

Marginal said:


> "It doesn't mean hatred to me," he said. Deborah Campbell said a swastika "doesn't really have a meaning. It's just a symbol."
> 
> Ok... Then why plaster it everywhere? Why not just rub crap on the walls?


 

Symbols don't have meanings? I wonder how she knows which publc bathroom to go into if all they have are symbols on the door. :duh:


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 17, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> They will have been 'cheated' somehow by non Aryans out of the jobs they really wanted to do. Their ill health won't be their fault either, there'll be some reason why they aren't fit that's to do with non Aryans and blame!


 
Probably, but if I was going to go around proclaiming my superiority, one of the conditions upon which my claim would rest would be the absolute inability to be cheated or otherwise brought down by all you other riff-raff.   The argument that "they is cheatin' us out of our birthright" seems to contradict the original claim of supreme awesomeness.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Probably, but if I was going to go around proclaiming my superiority, one of the conditions upon which my claim would rest would be the absolute inability to be cheated or otherwise brought down by all you other riff-raff.  The argument that "they is cheatin' us out of our birthright" seems to contradict the original claim of supreme awesomeness. Just sayin'.


 

You're right and these people don't just complain, they whine!


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, unfortunately, being a moron isn't a crime. Neither is being a racist...just acting on it. I'm also not committing any crime if I assume you're a racist and a moron because you named your kid Adolph Hitler.

To me, it's like the guy who tattoos his entire head like Darth Maul and has a nose ring like a water buffalo, and then is shocked, SHOCKED when people stare!

Here's my opinion: Name your kid anything you want, but accept the consequences.


By the way, I actually saw that tattooed water buffalo guy at a coffee house on Long Island. I stared.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 17, 2008)

Marginal said:


> "It doesn't mean hatred to me," he said. Deborah Campbell said a swastika "doesn't really have a meaning. It's just a symbol."
> 
> Ok... Then why plaster it everywhere? Why not just rub crap on the walls?


Someone could think it is pretty.
This guy, he's full of ****...


----------



## grydth (Dec 17, 2008)

The true story here is parents cursing children, not the reluctance of a bakery. This is the new age update to " A Boy Named Sue", except that the unlucky kids get a poisonous ideology to go along with the names. 

Not surprising to see the parents are pathetic, living off the handouts of we untermenschen.... despite the legends and propaganda, a little research reveals that many of the original Nazis were losers. too.

I'd love to see a bakery owned by descendants of Holocaust victims serve the parents a desert they truly deserve.


----------



## crushing (Dec 17, 2008)

I certainly hope, despite their birth names, the children turn out to be much better people than a couple named Heath and Deborah.


----------



## grydth (Dec 17, 2008)

One would like to hope so, but the parents have done their best to stack the odds against them, to trap them in their isolated and delusional Nazi world. Most parents want their kids to have it better than they did, but not these specimens.

Perhaps they will revolt against these two monsters, but who knows how much they will suffer - worse than denied birthday cakes - before they are old enough to do so.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2008)

Phoenix44 said:


> Here's my opinion: Name your kid anything you want, but accept the consequences.



Eh, I'd say change your own name to anything you want, but leave the kids alone.


----------



## tellner (Dec 17, 2008)

Forget the cake. Can't we just give the parents personalized spay/neuter gift certificates?


----------



## Carol (Dec 17, 2008)

tellner said:


> Forget the cake. Can't we just give the parents personalized spay/neuter gift certificates?



Maybe we can take up a collection to pay for their individual snip-snips.  

And lets give the poor kid another cake in the process too...he needs some happy childhood memories.  He doesn't know what kind of hell he and his sisters about to grow up in to thanks to his stupid parents.


----------



## exile (Dec 18, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> In Scotland being called Campbell is enough to get your head kicked in.



No one there has forgotten the Glencoe Massacre. 

We were in Scotland for a while this past summer and all you had to do was ask the person at the table in the pub next to you about it, and you'd get an encyclopædia entry's worth of material about it. The name has become synonymous with treachery, the nasty kind which consists of accepting kindnesss from someone and then doing something horrible to them... absolutely unforgivable, in Highland culture...

...hmmm... there _is_ a connection to the OP story, in a way, after all!


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

This will turn tragic sooner than later.  What idiots.

When I worked for a certain college in Virginia, we had an undergrad named Richard Head.  One year he registered under a different name.  That's a case where one doesn't necessarily expect a name to cause a problem when naming a child.  Culture changes.  However, Adolph Hitler?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 18, 2008)

Does no one else here see the extreme irony of a man who named his kids after some of the most hated figures in the history of the planet, and who obviously did it in support of his personal beliefs, asking for "tolerance" from others about this choice?

Personally, it cracked me up.  I feel terrible for their children for so many different reasons though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd give him more credit if it wasn't for all the Nazi symbology.


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2008)

Nomad, other stories on this don't paint nearly so innocent a picture. Daddy and Mommy are part of several neo-Nazi groups. They keep lots of National Socialist trinkets and other filth around.

If the kid had been denied a cake because he was named Pol Pot or Osama bin Laden would you feel the same way?


----------



## KP. (Dec 18, 2008)

I have no words to describe the level of contempt I have for the father. 

But it's a 3 year old's birthday cake. Get over that the guy he's named after was one of the most horrible human beings of the last several centuries. He isn't that guy, he's a 3 year old little boy. 

Give the bugger a nice kosher cake with his name on it


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> Nomad, other stories on this don't paint nearly so innocent a picture. Daddy and Mommy are part of several neo-Nazi groups. They keep lots of National Socialist trinkets and other filth around.
> 
> If the kid had been denied a cake because he was named Pol Pot or Osama bin Laden would you feel the same way?


 
Tellner... I think you misread my post.  I certainly didn't intend any sympathy for this person.  I despise all of the hate and prejudice that he and his family represent, and am completely disgusted by his choice of names.  If it came off otherwise, it was definitely not my intention.

I just found it rather desperately ironic that someone who preaches hate against so many different people because of their race or religion is asking for "tolerance" through the media.  

Especially considering that the initial problem with the cake would have been avoided completely if the family hadn't insisted on putting all three names on their.  "Adolf Campbell" might raise a few eyebrows, but would not likely be deemed too offensive to write on a cake.  I think they were looking for attention and/or a fight, and now are a bit shocked at the backlash they're getting (all fully warranted, IMO)


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 19, 2008)

I read on AOL that Walmart did the cake for them.


----------



## crushing (Dec 19, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I read on AOL that Walmart did the cake for them.


 
Walmart will probably catch some flak for not punishing the 3 year old for what his idiot parents did.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 19, 2008)

Walmart under Walton wouldn't have. Today, they do whatever it takes to make a buck, and it shows.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 19, 2008)

tellner said:


> If the kid had been denied a cake because he was named Pol Pot or Osama bin Laden would you feel the same way?



I've had a couple of kids with the given name, Osama, in my schools. There was never any intent on the part of the parents to celebrate their child's famous namesake. However, we've certainly kept our radar up for teasing, bullying, etc.

Obviously the Campbell story is quite a different matter -- as someone pointed out, putting all three names on the cake was a little pitch for attention. It makes one wonder how many times the family has used this to call attention to themselves.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 19, 2008)

KP. said:


> I have no words to describe the level of contempt I have for the father.
> 
> But it's a 3 year old's birthday cake. Get over that the guy he's named after was one of the most horrible human beings of the last several centuries. He isn't that guy, he's a 3 year old little boy.
> 
> Give the bugger a nice kosher cake with his name on it


Seriously, who puts the kid's full name on the cake? 
"Happy Birthday Adolf" would, in all likelihood, not have caused any problems, at least that is what the guy named Adolf I work with tells me...
"Happy Birthday Adolf Hitler" THAT is what caused the problem, well, aside from the poor kid's ignoranus (stupid and A-holes) parents.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 14, 2009)

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=4226712&cl=11532598&src=news

Kid is removed from the home. I think stupid parents is reckless endangerment for a child or naming your child that name is.


----------



## grydth (Jan 14, 2009)

msnbc site has all 3 nazi named kids being removed from home by Dept of Social Services, but story notably does not say why.......


----------



## tellner (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know what's worse, giving him the name "Adolf Hitler" or letting him be born a *shudder* Campbell


----------



## exile (Jan 14, 2009)

tellner said:


> I don't know what's worse, giving him the name "Adolf Hitler" or *letting him be born a *shudder* Campbell*



I repeat... _Glencoe Massacre! Glencoe Massacre!_ :rpo:

I'll say this much: if you're a true MacDonald, it's not clear which part of that name is worse... or maybe it _is_...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 14, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=4226712&cl=11532598&src=news
> 
> Kid is removed from the home. I think stupid parents is reckless endangerment for a child or naming your child that name is.



I hate to speculate, but I doubt the kid was apprehended based on his name alone. It's a terrible story that gets worse and worse.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

tellner said:


> or letting him be born a *shudder* Campbell



It worked for Bruce, dude.

As to removing the kids...well, based on what few facts I know, I say...GOOD MOVE, SOCIAL SERVICES!


----------



## HeartofJuyoMk2 (Jan 21, 2009)

Marginal said:


> "It doesn't mean hatred to me," he said. Deborah Campbell said a swastika "doesn't really have a meaning. It's just a symbol."
> 
> Ok... Then why plaster it everywhere? Why not just rub crap on the walls?


I agree completely. This moron obviously doesn't know what a symbol is. A symbol stands for something. The swastika stands for one of the darkest eras in human history IMO. *Is Jewish*


----------

